# 2012 Foreman 500 4x4



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

2012 i meant, lol


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I like it, granted they look pretty much identical to the 420 just with a different front bumper and enclosed rear axle rather then the exposed setup on the 420s, but definitely improved the bikes imo. That engine looks EXTREMELY close to the 420s also, I wonder if just maybe I could put that 475cc top end on my 420 lol. The throttle body is also 2mm bigger on the Foreman then the 420, but is probably the same style Kehin TB as the 420 uses and if so that will swap over to get a lil more air to the engine on guys that are racing or running custom engine work. I like that front bumper too, wonder if the frame is close enough for me to bolt that onto my 420 with slight modifications. I will definitely have to go check one of these out in person, I see some part cross-over potential here lol.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

just wish they would make the foreman irs


----------



## camoforeman (Dec 31, 2010)

joemel said:


> just wish they would make the foreman irs


me too thats all i ask of honda i dont care about diff loc,new tranny,and more power just please honda for 2013 do this for us honda guys thats all we want from yall guys!!!!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

They didn't make a 2010 Honda Foreman...try again sir.

Looks like I should've waited a few years before I bought mine...


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Axle Paddles > ground clearance every day of the week.:bigok: The option for IRS would be a very welcome addition though for sure, not entirely sure why they don't do the same thing for the Foreman that they did with the Rancher and make both. The Rubicon should be IRS only as that's not what I would consider a work bike anymore and IRS would actually make it almost worth the price they want for them lol.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

tacoma_2002 said:


> They didn't make a 2010 Honda Foreman...try again sir.
> 
> Looks like I should've waited a few years before I bought mine...


if u would have read right up under the video, u would see that i said 2012 oops at: :bigok:


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

camoforeman said:


> me too thats all i ask of honda i dont care about diff loc,new tranny,and more power just please honda for 2013 do this for us honda guys thats all we want from yall guys!!!!


yea i wouldnt mind irs and a front diff lock, that u can lock and unlock, with a manual lever, not a push button, cause that would just be something else that could get wet and not work


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I saw one thing I liked... it looks like thats a 2" tube coming out of the airbox, and it is pointed right out towards the side before it turns up. I see this thing being so simple to snork... Cut that tube before the bend, and just clamp in new PVC and run it up! No more 1.5" out of the box, and transitioned to 2"


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

bigdigger1527 said:


> if u would have read right up under the video, u would see that i said 2012 oops at: :bigok:


 
I did 

Gotta give you junk about it tho....:greddy2:

:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

joemel said:


> just wish they would make the foreman irs


Agreed. Foreman drivetrain in the rinny frame. I might would buy that.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

the front end reminds me of the big red sidexside, the rest of it looks like the 420 rancher. but it does look good


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I saw one thing I liked... it looks like thats a 2" tube coming out of the airbox, and it is pointed right out towards the side before it turns up. I see this thing being so simple to snork... Cut that tube before the bend, and just clamp in new PVC and run it up! No more 1.5" out of the box, and transitioned to 2"


You can do 2" out the airbox and all the way to the front using the rubber coupler that's there I had it on my 07 like that.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

i think that the rinny should have a high and a low gear setup, if so, i would buy one, best of both worlds, no belt and plenty of power, as well as irs


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

The Rincon would be GREATLY helped by them adding a low range, or simply lowering the gearing a bit.


----------

